

Puzzle for Hackers: From A to craZy. - pykello
http://www.shygypsy.com/az/p.pl

======
lordlicorice
The families of solutions are described by the puzzle's author here:

[http://apps.topcoder.com/forums/?module=Thread&threadID=...](http://apps.topcoder.com/forums/?module=Thread&threadID=512073&mc=149&view=threaded)

------
recursive
This is the worst kind of puzzle, in the company of "There's a dead man in a
cabin in the woods with items x, y, and z. How did he die?". The "correct"
answers are completely arbitrary and the rules change as it goes along.

~~~
alainbryden
I like it. It's more a game of psychology than logic or reasoning - you need
to get into the author's frame of mind to come up with the same solutions he
did.

------
aqme28
Can I ask what makes this "for hackers"?

~~~
brink
There are hints in the source code.

~~~
aqme28
Are there? I see two relevant fields:

<input type="hidden" name="pans" value= _[previous answer]_ />

<input type="hidden" name="hint" value= _[current question]_ />

Neither one tells you anything you don't already know without the source code.

~~~
Joeboy
The first two answers are in the source of their questions, which helps get
started. I haven't seen any similar hints further on though (up to j).

------
alainbryden
This is getting tricky. It might be faster to write a brute-forcing
Greasemonkey script.

 _edit_ Please no one do this.

------
lordlicorice
Are there supposed to be instructions to this somewhere?

~~~
gulbrandr
I don't know, I'm blocked with 'bee'.

~~~
HeyImAlex
sea

~~~
gulbrandr
why?

edit: Nevermind, I understand now.

------
fredley
Doing fine until giraffe, completely stumped.

~~~
ars
Hint: giraffe is an animal. Next letter is h.

BTW - it's case sensitive so try both ways if it doesn't work.

~~~
hythloday
It's pretty arbitrary - it doesn't accept hyrax, hyena, or hamster, two of
which are just as good as the real answer.

------
stefanve
keeps me from my work, must go back to work, must go

------
jbum
Google 'accition' to find the answers in paste bin.

------
Tim-Boss
stuck on dad... :/

~~~
liaowang11
me too...

~~~
moubarak
eve

~~~
v0cab
I still don't get it.

~~~
ars
What's the name of the first dad.

~~~
saintfiends
I think it's more helpful to think palindromes starting with 'e'

------
indiecore
Stuck on off :(

~~~
banter
You'll need a three-letter word that ends in "gg" since g is the next letter
in the alphabet.

